# gasping and squeeking in Bearded Dragon???



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

hi today i noticed that one of my females was gasping for air? the only way to describe it is, its like she jolts either forward or backwards and coughs at the same time, she also jumps on the spot like a jerking movement everynow and then and then coughs with a squeek at the end of the wheeze?? i have her booked in to see the vets tomorrow morning first thing as the reptile vet wasnt in till tomorrow and the other vets dont have knowledge on BD's. i am thinking its a respitory infection but has anyone else been through the same thing and what were they told at the vets, i have already had a sick beardie put to sleep due to malformations when born last month but we tried to give her the best we could and it will be so upsetting if this one doesnt make it either.

she has been very energetic and playful with her viv mate and eating normally before today, she has eaten some crickets today too but wont lay flat on her chest?? she moves about the tank ok though!

any clues anyone?

viv,food,lighting etc is fine as we have 12 of them that are thriving, but we did notice that the heat from her bulb was only reaching 90' so that is sorted now but would that of made a difference?

thanks cheryl and mick


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

anyone as im really worried?


----------



## r_and_a (Mar 1, 2009)

im quite new to beardies myself but when i have been reading posts on here it could be a infection but thats just a estimated guess. 

keep me posted with the answer when you get back from the vets. 

cheers
mark


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Yer sounds like an R.I. Deffo needs a vets app. x


----------



## ansell1991 (Mar 2, 2009)

neva had a dragon... but imo VETS : victory:

better safe then sorry mate


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

the problem is with guessing is we could all be wrong and sometimes these symtoms are easily cured sometimes they arent and are secondary to something more serious..

definately see a reptile vet asap and good luck x


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

If it is, It could have been bought on through low temperatures, get the temperature up to help her fight it (upto 115 is fine), but she will need to see the vet for antibiotics....make sure the viv is as dry as possible as high humidity will not help. RI is contagious, so keep her away from your others if possible.

Good luck at the vets!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

The symptoms do sound like an RI, but definitely get her checked by a vet to make sure. If it is an RI they are usually pretty treatable. Try not to stress her between now and getting her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Your Beardie.x*

I have just been battling the same with my water dragon hun and yes you do need a vet. I was also advised by the vet to get a small heat mat for the side of the tank even though he has one that covers the floor just to up the temp on a night if it is R.I. which it does sound like your beardie will need anti biotics hun. Find a good rep vet and get ya beardie seen to as soon as poss. My water dragon is so much better now and it is something that wont go away on its own. x

Keep us posted. x


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

thankyou all for your replies, she is getting ready for sleep now, she has eaten salad and been walking round the tank tonight, she has the vets first thing and im so very glad that we can see the reptile vet. the only down side is she shares her viv with two other beardies and i dont have anywhere else to put them! but i will mention this to the vet and see if he advises on treating them as a precautionary thing.
they are in a 55'' viv so may see if i can break it down so she has a third and they have 2 thirds, i have the spot area at 108 at the minute but it has reached 110 this afternoon. she has moved over to the other side of the tank to cool off i think, 

i shall keep you all posted, thankyou again.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Ya beardie.x*

It is a good thing she eating hun and that she is still quite active mine was eating but was very lethargic so if they can do something to help my watre dragon I am sure you will get sorted in the morning. Mine had a course of injections he was that ill but usually they give you a needle barrrel so you can administer by mouth. x


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

thats good as im used to administering antibiotics via the mouth as our girl Electra was on antibiotics and eye drops and another type of oral solution, forgot its name now, but she had a malformed skull and calcium def, but this was how she was when we got her at no fault of the person we got her from either, the vet thought it was genetic and couldnt of been avoided really but sadly she was put to sleep on the 27th of feb this year, a very sad story but for being a juvi and only weighing 48grams after being force fed on vets instructions, she was never strong enough to make it, poor baby, the hardest desicion i ever had to make!!.

im feel better knowing she will hopefully make a full recovery as this was spotted today and she is being seen tomorrow, as she is such a beautiful girl, she is on our website, her name is Phoenix. i shall keep ya all posted

thanks : victory:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Wow.x x x*

Pheonix is stunning and so to are the others I have no doubt she will make a full recovery hun I will keep my fingers crossed for ya. Beardies are such lovely reps I get so much from mine. Thanks for looking on my thread if Filch can make it Pheonix will. Give kisses to pheonix for me what a gorgeous rep you should be proud of all of them. x x x x x


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

i am very proud thankyou xx they are loved as though they are my children, they are so calm and loving. fingers crossed phoenix will be ok and give filch kisses from me too xx


----------



## spike n thorn (Nov 22, 2008)

*Update!!!!*

hi i took her to the vets and she is now on Baytril antibiotic, he said her chest was clear but the mucus in the back of the throat he didnt like! so she is to be seen again in 8 days and if it doesnt go away with meds, she will have to go under anaesthetic and further investigatios done, but we are hopeful this will work. Now i have my other Girl Calipso digging away as we have thought she may be preggers so will keep you updated on her too.

Phoenix is in isolation for now till she gets better, speedy recovery sweetie xx


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Best of luck - I hope the baytril knocks it on the head!


----------

